# 2013 Shot Show



## Emperor (Aug 19, 2012)

hi guys!
going to the Shot Show is always been one of my biggest dreams..yes i know that on the internet page is written "for trade only" in capital letters..
but still, i was wondering if anyone of you knew a way to get in anyway(a legal way obviously :mrgreen: )
thanks!
ciao ciao


----------

